# Storm season generator preventative maint.



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice 3-day weekend here, so I fired up our Honda EU3000is which we use for home backup during outages. It gets started every 2 months or so and run under a moderate load just to charge the starting battery and cycle fuel thru the carb. Topped off the gas tank, added Sta-Bil marine fuel stabilizer and shook it up to mix, drained the carb bowl, checked the oil, and put it back to sleep. Also used the pull starter to bring the piston to TDC. Same procedure I've used for years w/ my other equipment and they always start when needed.

Anybody else getting geared up for storm season? Anything I missed?


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

All mine sit empty (no fuel), and empty carb. . I keep 15 gallons in three 5 gallon cans in the summer and 25 gallons in the winter stored. My EU6500 has a battery tender, and cover. Both my EU2000's sit covered. I had to use them a few weeks ago when the transformers went out on the pole at my Dairy Queen. It was 10:30 at night. I called my house and told my son to help me load the generators, wire, and gas cans. I put fuel in and all three started right up. Honda reliability at its best. I had to run them from 11PM to 6AM. to keep the freezers and the walk-in box cold.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

My EU2000i backup/loaner is stored dry and covered, piston at TDC. 

After this season the EU3000is will get the fuel emptied for storage...had a pair of short mid-day outages back in Spring which left the tank 1/2 full. I just added marine stabilizer and figured more outages were coming. Thankfully they didn't.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i keep my briggs and stratton covered in my garage with the gas tank empty. twice a year i put some gas in and run it till its dry.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep a battery tender on mine...while it is easy enough to pull-start, my luck is the power will go out when I'm out of town, and the wife/kids will be in charge of getting power going...

Good idea having extra fuel on-hand. For sure if the power is out at your house, so will it be at most gas stations.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Robert Coats nailed it, we lived through that for 12 days after Sandy here in NJ. Gas stations fit into one of three categories:

1.) Had gas, but no power. CLOSED
2.) Had power, but no gas. CLOSED
3.) Had both and a mile or longer line waiting. 

Proud to say I never had to wait in a gas station line the entire 12 days...thanks to Honda for the fuel-efficient EU2000i and decent prior gas storage planning on our part.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Waypoint said:


> Robert Coats nailed it, we lived through that for 12 days after Sandy here in NJ. Gas stations fit into one of three categories:
> 
> 1.) Had gas, but no power. CLOSED
> 2.) Had power, but no gas. CLOSED
> ...


I learned a lot from Sandy. The first was I didn't store enough gas. I was one of the people standing inline for gas. My son and I stood inline on Tuesday for two hours for $20 each and we were grateful to get it. On that Wednesday I got a text message my EU6500 was waiting for me to pick it up in Trenton NJ. I drove there and saw many gas stations open with no line. I opened the box and filled the generator right in the back of my truck. I had some gas cans and filled them too. The efficiency of the EU6500 made a huge difference from my 5000 watt screaming generac. Now I can store up to 130 gallons of gas if I have to. I like the gas in the cans VS the generators. Its much easier to rotate the fuel supply every few months.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I filled up 3x 5gal cans and the 6gal boat tank the Saturday before Sandy hit and the kid pumping gas laughed about it. Like I'm not going to use it all even if the storm doesn't hit, moron.

That was 6-7 days' worth of gas with the EU2000 running constantly except for oil changes, or 11-12 days shutting down at night.

I also had 16gal in the fair-weather fun car's tank and the ability to pump it out into cans if needed, but kept that as a backup.

Working in PA and driving my pickup truck, I was able to refill gas cans without a problem. Even hauled a few neighbors' cans to help out.

I really didn't think we'd be down for 12 days, maybe 5 tops as with the 2011 October snowstorm. Lesson learned here as well.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

so right about the gas...i was lucky to find stations that were open. next time as soon as they start talking about a storm i am filling up....if the storm never happens ill just use the gas in my cars.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

arubalou said:


> so right about the gas...i was lucky to find stations that were open. next time as soon as they start talking about a storm i am filling up....if the storm never happens ill just use the gas in my cars.


Getting the gas out of the car's tank might be harder than you may think. Many newer car tanks have anti-siphon measures built in.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Waypoint said:


> Getting the gas out of the car's tank might be harder than you may think. Many newer car tanks have anti-siphon measures built in.


That happen to me. I gave my kids money to fill their cars thinking I could siphon gas out. That was a real curve ball when I couldn't. Lesson learned. I bought a 29 gal Tempo gas walker that I can put in the bed of my truck, and two 6 gal extended run tanks for my EU2000's. The rest are 5 gal cans. I bought 6 of the 5 gallon no spill can's that WiseSales, and other Honda Dealers sell, they have the push button. They are very good cans the pour very easy and seal up very well. I also picked up two of the metal Eagle cans. There great cans but expensive. For the money I found the no spill cans that wisesales sells are the best bang for the buck. The other no name 5 gallon gas cans I got at the auto parts store, and home depot don't pour or seal very well. Its true you get what you pay for.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

Waypoint said:


> Getting the gas out of the car's tank might be harder than you may think. Many newer car tanks have anti-siphon measures built in.


what i meant was if i dont use the gas i buy for an emergency ill use it in my cars.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

arubalou said:


> what i meant was if i dont use the gas i buy for an emergency ill use it in my cars.


IMO that the biggest plus for owning gasoline generators over diesel generators. I don't own any diesel cars or trucks to rotate fuel. Having two kids that drive and another one soon to drive rotating gas is never a problem in our house.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

+1 for No-Spill fuel cans. They work as advertised, and DON'T LEAK (or spill). Could not be easier to use; push button, fuel flows. Translucent seam shows fuel level at a glance. Locking ring to keep kids from opening it, and protective tabs to shield push-button from bumps/knocks. 

I bought 5 of the smaller ones and put one in each of the kids cars. I told them when/if you run out of fuel, it isn't too hard to find a _gas station_ or a ride, but could be a challenge to find a _fuel can_.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i have 6, 6 gallon cans bought from amazon waiting to be filled as soon as i hear the word "hurricane"


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Last time I used my generator was two weeks ago we had a freak power outage at 4am that lasted till almost noon. My mother is handicapped and often just sleeps in a power recliner first thing I did was check in her and she needed to get up so I fired up the generator and was able to power her recliner and several fans and some lights so she could go about her business as usual. I don't have a garage or shed but my basement has outside access so that is where my equipment gets stored and due to the neighbor who likes to steal any gas stored outside in cans I don't keep much of a supply around. However most of my equipment gets stored full with the carbs run dry. The only fuel storage I have is my two tractors which combined hold 27 gallons plus four in the generator and if I know a big storm is coming I've got two 5 gallon cans that I can fill I just lock them in my truck to keep them safe


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Robert Coats said:


> +1 for No-Spill fuel cans. They work as advertised, and DON'T LEAK (or spill). Could not be easier to use; push button, fuel flows. Translucent seam shows fuel level at a glance. Locking ring to keep kids from opening it, and protective tabs to shield push-button from bumps/knocks.
> 
> I bought 5 of the smaller ones and put one in each of the kids cars. I told them when/if you run out of fuel, it isn't too hard to find a _gas station_ or a ride, but could be a challenge to find a _fuel can_.


Those cans work great. IMO the best sold on the market today. You can lay them ontop of a EU6500 and just push the botton to fill.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I filled my 3x 5gal cans today and mixed in Sta-Bil Marine fuel stabilizer...ready for whatever comes this Winter. Holding off filling the 6gal boat tank for the E2000i as it's a pain to empty for rotation.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

I have always stored gasoline in cans and kept the generator's tank full but, due to the very infrequent need to use the generator, I am tiring of the whole fuel rotation routine. I plan to prepare the generator for long term, dry storage and use my vehicle's gas tank as my storage solution. Most of our outages are caused by severe weather events so if the weather forecast raises the hair on my neck to the point that I think we will need more than my vehicle's tank will provide, I will make a preemptive run to the gas station and fill several cans.

I am strongly considering a Gas Tapper for fuel extraction from my vehicle (currently a Honda Ridgeline). It appears to be fairly new to market but have any of you had experience with this unit?

The Gas Tapper is also available on http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KOYRF8C/.


All feedback and opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

grouchy-hermit said:


> I have always stored gasoline in cans and kept the generator's tank full but, due to the very infrequent need to use the generator, I am tiring of the whole fuel rotation routine.


How about a propane or natural gas conversion?

I've been using propane for 8 years now. Storage is not a problem, it doesn't go bad. If you run low, even if stores can't pump gas most can still swap a tank out.

A full 20# tank is about 4.7 gallons or you can get bigger tanks.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> How about a propane or natural gas conversion


I have been considering the installation of a natural gas standby unit so I haven't really looked into a conversion. I also fear that a conversion might hose an otherwise excellent generator that wasn't engineered to run on NG or LP.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

grouchy-hermit said:


> I also fear that a conversion might hose an otherwise excellent generator that wasn't engineered to run on NG or LP.


My experience has been nothing but positive. I've done the conversion on a 3000 watt 7hp Briggs powered Generac, a 5000 watt 10hp Tecumseh, and a Generac 5500XL.

All of them run very well after the conversion - better than on gasoline IMHO. For one, they run MUCH smoother. There are also no concerns over the carbs gumming up.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> My experience has been nothing but positive. I've done the conversion on a 3000 watt 7hp Briggs powered Generac, a 5000 watt 10hp Tecumseh, and a Generac 5500XL.
> 
> All of them run very well after the conversion - better than on gasoline IMHO. For one, they run MUCH smoother. There are also no concerns over the carbs gumming up.


That sounds very encouraging. I will give conversion further consideration. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 15, 2014)

CENTRAL MAINE DIESEL Invoice # 21728
BBB Complaint #1030222

DO NOT do business with CENTRAL MAINE DIESEL AKA: generatorsales.com
They DO NOT stand behind their PRODUCT.

Purchased a $2800 generator that stopped working after only 10hrs. Two brands (Honda & Mecc Alte) you think you could trust but don't be FOOLED.

After many months of extensive run around, long support holds times, unanswered emails, finger pointing and empty promises now I'm stuck with a $2800 boat anchor. The company seems to blame it on everything except the rotation of the earth or their fault.

Additional pics and video of my boat anchor
https://vimeo.com/113208314
kyle_keller1's Library | Photobucket




Central Maine Diesel - Hampden, ME | Yelp

At the time of posting CENTRAL MAINE DIESEL I exhausted conversations with the company. I was forced file a complaint with the BBB and feel I'm still getting the run around. It appears I'm left with no choice but to take my case to the Attorney's Generals office. Will keep you posted.

If you've had a similar experience I would love to hear from you. We can't let CENTRAL MAINE DIESEL keep getting away with this. 


Show less


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I got my kits from US Carbs.

No problems whatsoever.


----------

